# I lost my D-Link Router Setup Disk ! ! :(



## GT06 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello,

I have recently lost my D-Link Router Setup Disk. I will provide you all the information.

D-Link

AirPlus G+
Wireless Router

DI-624+


Could you please tell me how I can obtain another setup disk?

I currently have 2 desktop pc's.

1 with Windows XP Professional 

also

1 with Windows Vista Home Premium.


I will need the setup disks for both.




Many Thanks


GT06


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Welcome To TSF.

Your router shouldnt need the setup disks for both Pc's.

Here is the page i got to, you did not tell us what version it was, click on this page and contiune to the driver http://www.dlink.co.uk/?go=gNTyP9Cn...TTtvhLPG3yV3oWIF3kP98f8p8Nqt17DosFS3vxSZF/A== and then download it.

If you need any help just ask.

Jay:wave:


----------



## GT06 (Aug 27, 2007)

I still have some problems.

I will try to describe the best I can:


First of all, I have a Windows XP which has an ethernet modem going through to my D-Link DI-624+ Wireless Router. I have successfully set up my Wireless Router (for my Windows XP).

Secondly, my Windows Vista Home Premium desktop PC arrived and I have seen that you can connect to the Wireless Router without an adaptor/with an adaptor. Every time I connect my USB to the PC (D-Link Wireless Adaptor), I keep getting messages like "USB Device Not Recognized."

When I finally manage to get the USB Wireless adaptor working again, the small wireless range icon appears then reverts back to not connected.

Also I know its not the range because my friend brang his Windows Vista Home Premium laptop (yes same location as my desktop pc) and were able to connect to my Wireless Router without the adaptor. 

I really need to use the internet quickly otherwise my studies will be delayed...

If there is a way to connect to my D-Link Wireless Router without the adaptor then please do tell me the specific steps.

Please do try and help me in any way.


More information follows:

D-Link
AirPlus G+ Wireless Router 
DI-624+

At the back, it says B2.


Wireless Adaptor:

D-LINK

Model No: DWL-G122 

H/W VER: B1

F/W VER: 2.03


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

okay, Is the wirless driver install with the correct D-Link driver?

have you tryed the Vista pc on a wired connection?


----------



## GT06 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have downloaded all the updates on the wired pc. 

I got the wireless adapter working now... 

BUT

Every time I turn my vista home premium pc off, and turning back the pc on again, I have to keep on removing the adapter from the USB slot and slot it in again....

it is a wasteful procedure...


Anyone know how to keep the wireless connection off the limited connectivity when i restart/turn off my pc?


----------

